# Common sense preppinng for women



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I belong to a local preppers group that is 351 strong. We meet once per month and there are a few inbetween meetings around this very large city. We discuss things like weapons, perimeter security, how to store food, how to raise rabbits, dehydrate food etc.

It occurred to me in my sleep last night that I would like to teach a class for women preppers that instructs in common sense prepping for women and how our unique skill set can be invaluable in prepping for our selves and our families or groups.

I would like to instruct about things like intuition, basic weapon care and maintenance, how to clear a building, proper SHTF attire, basic vehicle maintenance, home security and how to observe/listen proactively. Also what to do when there is no doctor and someone gets sick/ hurt. How to determine how many potatoes and other veggies you need to raise to get through the year. That type of thing. Is this a stupid idea? I have all of these skills and knowledge that women in the group really want and there seems to be no venue for us / me to get the information out there. Thanks in advance sis.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it is a very good idea---perhaps seminars at a local (privately owned) campground on weekends or something like that.....oh, and if it were me, I would include midwives and birth-coaches.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I think it's an excellent idea. I'd bet you'd have a good response, too. I know I'd sign up if such classes/seminars were offered here. 

:thumb:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is this for your AL home, or the GA farm area? I think it would be good around here (AL). I might even get to meet you, depending when and where it's held.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

sounds like a great idea sisterpine please don't forget to add about our personal and hygiene needs as women men seem to forget to add these things in the prep books and talks they do


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

You could also do a manual and make some money. Sell it or give it to those in your class, but also make it available to those of us not able to attend. )


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

My DD also thinks it is a good idea. It came to me in my sleep of all things. I would do it in the area around my home as people will have to pass though the city to escape and may be on foot etc. I have a good neighborhood for working in. The classes will be small, like 6 women for each. Still working on how long the series will be and what it might cost etc. It would be here in Tucson- sorry for all you folks who live in other places!


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

It's a grand idea!


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Tape the sessions and sell them. I'd buy them! And I'm 71!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Not stupid. I was just asked to do a number of "teaching" sessions for someone that owns a large building and intrested in Homesteading. I'm a quiet sort, but the person that asked me is very good at organizing people things, so I'm thingking about it,if there is enough intrest.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

sisterpine said:


> My DD also thinks it is a good idea. It came to me in my sleep of all things. I would do it in the area around my home as people will have to pass though the city to escape and may be on foot etc. I have a good neighborhood for working in. The classes will be small, like 6 women for each. Still working on how long the series will be and what it might cost etc. It would be here in Tucson- sorry for all you folks who live in other places!


 sp, things come to me all of the time,when I'm in some place between awake and asleep. I can't tell you how many times I get "awnsers" like this. Sometimes I Pray, sometimes it is just a thought that comes-but the awnser comes in the night. I even now tell my Dh-"oh I got an awnser" or I get told something that I need to be concerened about. I consider it a Gift, and I listen and figure things out.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

women listen to women better , i think it's a good idea sometimes us men come off to harsh or can't put things into terms ladies understand 

answer every question you have write down some notes then teach it to the ladies they will be more receptive if you get it in their terms.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

wish I lived close to you, I would be interested!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I do suggest that you charge something for the class. Main reason? So folks will show up (been there done that). Charge in advance. It doesn't have to be much. 

Teach from scratch cooking with basic ingredients! Folks honestly have no idea what to do with whole foods. I had someone tell me once that folks would steal my food stores if SHTF. I laughed and told them that since none of my stores are convenience type foods that I doubt they'd know what to do with them.

An area that nobody wants to talk about, but it really needs to be addressed is sanitation. During emergencies conditions can get unsanitary quickly. There are many diseases that we never hear about here in the US because everything is geared towards automatic sanitation. Doesn't mean that those diseases have gone away. Folks need to know how to keep themselves healthy when the toilets don't flush, there isn't water for bathing, and may be almost no water for washing food. Especially in the desert, that is vital. Good luck and I hope lots of folks attend!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

definitely if you haven't downloaded the humanure hand book yet do it , read it understand the science , makes it less icky , and almost waterless but very sanitary way of dealing with it that can also be convenient , we use the lugable lou http://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Prod...0984369&sr=8-1&keywords=reliance+luggable+loo but ours was not as expensive several years ago at a local store , but we use it with saw dust not the blue stuff it is sold with


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi sisterpine and I think your ideas sound great and I'm glad to know there's a women's prepper group. Are there any community events that you could use to present your info? I'm thinking there are always things happening like conventions, health fairs, that type of thing. You could look into this and maybe talk with whomever organizes those events and see how your presentation could be worked into their schedule. That way they're footing the bill, so to speak, and you're providing them with a needed venue to be addressed at their community function. Everyone wins. 

If you're doing a stand alone type of training then you'll probably need more than 6 people attending/paying just so you can cover the cost of doing the presentation. Then again, you could make a decent quality video or series of videos of those small sessions, and sell those as a package to interested customers. 

Best of luck to you. I see a market niche for your idea.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

grief said:


> Tape the sessions and sell them. I'd buy them! And I'm 71!


 ditto on this maybe you could even sell them to us ladies on here I know I would be interested


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I wish there were groups like that here in Ga, I would definitely be interested in attending, and I would likely bring my teens to such classes as well (two of mine are in the Boy Scouts so I know they would be interested)!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

The only thing that I can see as a real negative is that you're advertising all your preps to anyone that attends... and then they tell others. I'd have the seminars in a public building, not at your home.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I would not be showing them all my preps and this home is not my perm. location, just a stop over while I find the right parce of land a hundred miles from this city.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think common sense prepping is great...I do not think it should be a women's prepping class, but rather for everyone. In a crisis there is no division of labor when it comes to many things. Everyone should know as much as possible about as many topics as they can. Cross-training is important. Some men are really good cooks, gardeners, etc. Some women are good mechanics...Why not open it up to everyone. These topics should be something covered for the whole group. What are you trying to offer different from what the group is getting now, other than being a female instructor?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Even people who don't consider themselves "preppers" would find interest in these classes. You could probably limit some classes to people from your group and open others to the general public.

I think offering a class in how to talk to people is the sort of thing most people overlook. Most people will not panic in a crisis, but you only need one to ruin it for all of us. Ongoing anxiety is also difficult and this needs to be discussed.

You might contact a community college or high school that offers noncredit classes. Some of your classes needn't be limited to six students since they would be mostly lecture.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Am working on class plans and would like to begin by summer AZ time.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I could be open to everyone though I kind of want to teach women some of the things that women are generally not taught by school/parents/spouses. Like how to maintain your vehicle and how to tell if it is even safe to drive. How to determine how many potatoes you need to plant to make it through a year for your family. How to really observe your suroundings and keep yourself safe. How to clean and maintain your choice of weapon. How to secure your home space on the cheap. How much food it will really take to keep you going for a day/week/month/year and what are some of the best foods to store/ how do you store them. Some of these things get discussed in our prepper group meetings but no one sits down with a small group and does them and this leaves many folks too intimidated to try. I want the group to be small enough to walk around my neighborhood and nearby desert and learn to walk mindfully and safely. Stuff like that I think.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's a great idea. I wish there was a group of people around here that did meetings like that for there to be someone like you that wanted to do you seminars. Go for it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Just realized, thankfully, that if I am going to be teaching strangers how to maintain their vehicles and make sure they are safe and how to clean weapons then I am going to need liability insurance! Preppers are people too and this is a litigious society we live in. What if someone says I taught them to see that their car tires are good for another thousand miles and they blow a front one on the highway and kill them selves? Who you going to call...an attorney!  Thankfully they write liability insurance for teachers and tutors


----------



## campergirl (Oct 23, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> I belong to a local preppers group that is 351 strong. We meet once per month and there are a few inbetween meetings around this very large city. We discuss things like weapons, perimeter security, how to store food, how to raise rabbits, dehydrate food etc.
> 
> It occurred to me in my sleep last night that I would like to teach a class for women preppers that instructs in common sense prepping for women and how our unique skill set can be invaluable in prepping for our selves and our families or groups.
> 
> I would like to instruct about things like intuition, basic weapon care and maintenance, how to clear a building, proper SHTF attire, basic vehicle maintenance, home security and how to observe/listen proactively. Also what to do when there is no doctor and someone gets sick/ hurt. How to determine how many potatoes and other veggies you need to raise to get through the year. That type of thing. Is this a stupid idea? I have all of these skills and knowledge that women in the group really want and there seems to be no venue for us / me to get the information out there. Thanks in advance sis.



Just wanted to pass this on to you..a hollow gun stock and hold matches, lint, wax , striker to use for making a fire...


----------

